# hanging laundry on a cloudy day?



## UUmom2many

I just got my 4 lines set up yesterdy and i'm sooo excited! Hanging laundry is actually relaxing but i'm in FL which is now entering our raniy/hurricane season. Hanging laundry for 6 people takes up almost all 4 lines in one load so inside hanging isn't practical. In addition to the rainy season we're entering our hottest part of the year (or shoudl i say we're completely out of our under 80 degree weather which lasts all of 4 months of the year) so another reason i would liek to nix the dryer use. I literally do at least 1 load a day. I went out earlier to hang and it started drizzling so i waited a few hrs and went out again and it's still overcast but i checked the weather annd it looks like it's passing. 

So for those of you that primarily hang, what do you do on a rainy day?


----------



## jmtinmi

Here in Michigan the problem is so much rainy or cloudy days, but cold days. During the spring through fall I hang out what and when I can, but on rainy or winter days I fluff the clothes in the dryer for a minute and hang the clothes on hangers in the basement. During the winters I have a fairly consistent schedule with Mondays doing whites and darks, so that the underwear and socks can be fully dried in the dryer. The hanging stuff then has until Wednesday to dry. Then on Wednesdays I do towels and colors. On Fridays I get to do jeans and whatever is left for the week. Sundays are for sheets and misc. At the most I run the dryer for two loads a week and it really helps the utility bill to stay low.


----------



## Shawna

We're up in Ohio so much different weather, b ut I try to make sure I always have laundry done up....I don't let it go. When I can hang, I do it up. That way, if I have a few days that are rainy and CAN'T hang it out, I am still ok. We always seem to have anice breeze here, and even when it's really humid, my laundry will still dry if we have a breeze. I hang laundry on two racks in the same room as our woodstove in the winter. I've use my dryer twice in the past 2 1/2 years....I need to get rid of the thing as it's just taking up space here LOL!


Shawna


----------



## UUmom2many

thanks! any more suggestions are more than welcome Now i just have to get a manual washer and we can move the whole kit n kaboodle outside!


----------



## jmtinmi

I try to take advantage of nice days whenever I can in the spring through fall also. Sometimes doing up to four loads in a day. We've got what I call an Amish Clothes Line. It is on a pulley and angles up to a tall tree. Probably less space than most, but I can get two really full loads on it. 

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the smell of clothes once they come off the line!


----------



## UUmom2many

so for doing more than one load, do you wash it all first and pile it up wet and then hang it or hang it as it comes out? I did 2 loads yesterday which is all my tiny 4 lines could handle. I have a very tiny yard right now and the lines are maybe 12-15' long.


----------



## Shawna

I am a total dork about the laundry...I take it out of the washer and sort it in the house. I have three lines, each about 80' long, I would guess. And I am very specific about how I hang the laundry...towels go on the back line, dh and my clothes on the middle line, and dd's stuff on the front line. I found sorting it in the house makes it go much quicker outside. I started doing this a few years back when I was hanging laundry outside in the winter. It was too dang cold to try to sort through it out there...besides, it was cold enough it was freezing the stuff while I was fussing around with it. So I started sorting it in the house. 

I try to take my laundry out as each load finishes washing...cuts down on the amount of wrinkles it seems. If I am mowing grass that day, I may wait and hang all the laundry up at one time, after the mowing is done (so I am not thrashing around in the laundry while I am trying to mow LOL!)

jmtinmi; I keep trying to get dh to get one of those lines! We have a nice tall barn and I know just the spot I'd anchor the pulley to LOL! I love that set-up....clothes are nowhere near the ground to get the dirt/dust that's kicked up, no line to mow around....I always love driving in the amish community we have nearby....Mondays seem to be wash day....lines and lines and lines of clothes and bedding hanging 30 feet in the air!! Wonderful!!


Shawna


----------



## ldc

uumom2many, here in South Louisiana, the problem is the high humidity six months of the year 95-100%. My laundry mildews while it is supposedly drying on the line. Chiggers also fall from the trees onto the drying laundry, which later bite me. We almost never have breezy days, but those are BETTER! I use a coin dryer more than I want to, for these reasons! ldc


----------

